# curved offroad light bar / strobes



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Anyone use a curverd offroad light bar for both lights and strobes?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Been looking around for one myself. Looking for a 50"-52" curved with floods on the outside and spots in the middle. I'm not sure what to get yet, I see prices all across the board from 100.00 to well over a grand for 50" combinations that all claim to have 300 watts. Not sure of the differences between the cheaper ones and the expensive ones.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That would be useless while snowing unless you like headaches.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2114701 said:


> That would be useless while snowing unless you like headaches.


"Seizures" grand mal.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

They sell a piece of aluminum that goes under the light bar to prevent glare on your hood and windshield. I like the option of switching between a bright off-road light and color strobes in a all in one device. Just not sure if I want it to do both at once.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The brighter the light, the fast the flash, the hard the snow, the faster you'll have a seizure.

It's just not a good idea for so many good reasons, and I'm a fan of vehicle lighting.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. No way. I have clear strobes in the rear and there blinding, couldn't imagine them in the front. The color changing all the time would suck as well


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Harleyjeff;2114640 said:


> Been looking around for one myself. Looking for a 50"-52" curved with floods on the outside and spots in the middle. I'm not sure what to get yet, I see prices all across the board from 100.00 to well over a grand for 50" combinations that all claim to have 300 watts. Not sure of the differences between the cheaper ones and the expensive ones.


The big differences between the cheap ones and the expensive ones are quality, durability and actual light output. First of all, the true usable light output of the cheap bars it actually pretty pathetic. Although some throw a lot of light, little of it is focused and / or useful. Put those two together, and when it's snowing, all that's going to happen is that you're going to blind yourself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why..................


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rico;2114625 said:


> Anyone use a curverd offroad light bar for both lights and strobes?


No forward facing red light illuminated or not is allowed, in most all states, unless you "are" a emergency response vehicle.

and the blue is not allowed for the same reason unless your MDOT
or police.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2114772 said:


> Why..................


SDS Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i put a 20" hyperspot flood driving combo between the head lights on my plow and it works great. i think because it isnt rite above my windshield i dont get that crazy snow glare. i wired it to my high beams and havnt had any issues,


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

They have just white and Amber. Color was not an issue. I see a lot of trucks with these light bars above the windshield. Since this one had 2 different steady light output and the availability to strobe, I was wondering what others thought? How many plow with their strobes and high beams on? Which is more important, strobes or being able to see? I would think a bright light would get attention while plowing? There has been talk about mounting these light bars to a plow but does anyone use them over the windshield?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Paint your hood flat black, and aim the "light" so your not looking the beam of light , to help minimize glare.

what is that called rave lighting or disco lighting?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rico;2115044 said:


> I was wondering what others thought? How many plow with their strobes and high beams on? Which is more important, strobes or being able to see? I would think a bright light would get attention while plowing? There has been talk about mounting these light bars to a plow but does anyone use them over the windshield?


We have said it's not a good idea.
I personally have have my lights wired for high beams and run my strobes/leds. However my "bright" white ones are rear facing, and my front are angled. 
Bright light yes, and proper placement yes. 
There's a few guys that put the light bar on the plow headgear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You don't want it on your roof.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I was just thinking white, not color, and not flashing either. And using it at night when it's done snowing and I'm doing clean-up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2115118 said:


> I was just thinking white, not color, and not flashing either. And using it at night when it's done snowing and I'm doing clean-up.


I mounted a 14" Flood/Spot LED bar between my plow lights, used is 2prong plug/pig tail at the bumper and wire to a separate relay/switch. I get to a lot, turn off plow lights and used the light bar. No glare, not in my field of vision and being mounted in the center of the pickup the flared wings don't block the light.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2115124 said:


> I mounted a 14" Flood/Spot LED bar between my plow lights, used is 2prong plug/pig tail at the bumper and wire to a separate relay/switch. I get to a lot, turn off plow lights and used the light bar. No glare, not in my field of vision and being mounted in the center of the pickup the flared wings don't block the light.


You don't happen to have a night picture showing how bright the light bar is, do you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2115070 said:


> You don't want it on your roof.


Bingo.

Light in front is good

Light over your head is bad during snowfall, light cascading down will cause you to go crazy and will diminish vision, especially when looking in the side mirrors while backing up. Constant refocusing of the eyes from white bright to dark mirrors. That's one example.

Plowing commercial store fronts, the light reflecting off the glass will be very distracting as well as a nuisance.

Also, they are not very aerodynamic and most will cause a annoying wind noise at speed.

I also have a 20 bar mount between my plow light, more then enough.

Just saying.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me see it in action Pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2115146 said:


> Let me see it in action Pat.


The 20" bar?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2115132 said:


> You don't happen to have a night picture showing how bright the light bar is, do you?


Yes I do, with and withoot it snowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

old mvp 3 with old 16in bar






same lot, couples weeks later with old mvp plus and just plow lights


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

this has come up a lot lately. agree with others - a 20 inch (or so) bar up front will give you more than you need. i'm speaking from experience. this is my first year with a light bar. I went with an amazon cheapie that has greatly exceeded my expectations.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163645


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMO, but I would rather have better headlights than the light bar for plowing. I'm far more concerned aboot visibility while driving up the road at 55 MPH than 35 MPH in a lot or driveway.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;2115480 said:


> this has come up a lot lately. agree with others - a 20 inch (or so) bar up front will give you more than you need. i'm speaking from experience. this is my first year with a light bar. I went with an amazon cheapie that has greatly exceeded my expectations.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163645


I had been running halogens floods for years, I saw your thread which got thinking aboot changing to a LED bar. 
This is what I went with,
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RWLN476?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 and very happy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2115489 said:


> JMO, but I would rather have better headlights than the light bar for plowing. I'm far more concerned aboot visibility while driving up the road at 55 MPH than 35 MPH in a lot or driveway.


You should never exceed 45mph when transporting a plow on the front of a truck, guess someone didn't read the owners manual .......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Everyone all ready knows, your truck will over heat if you go faster than 45mph.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2115504 said:


> Everyone all ready knows, your truck will over heat if you go faster than 45mph.


And you climate control in your fancy pickup won't work correctly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2115504 said:


> Everyone all ready knows, your truck will over heat if you go faster than 45mph.





BUFF;2115509 said:


> And you climate control in your fancy pickup won't work correctly.


Whew, good thing I don't have a truck or a fancy pickup.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Speed or slow mo....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a picture of a 20" bar rigid industries E2 driving


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

For those of you that are not aware of it, Rigid makes the absolute top of the line LED light bars. Their design, construction and performance are light years above the cheap E-Bay crap. Oh, and you will pay for that kind of quality and performance.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Too Stroked;2115569 said:


> For those of you that are not aware of it, Rigid makes the absolute top of the line LED light bars. Their design, construction and performance are light years above the cheap E-Bay crap. Oh, and you will pay for that kind of quality and performance.


I opted for a cheapo Amazon bar to see if the light would do what I had hoped for, I'd mulch rather spend $50.00 than 4-5X that to test a theory.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2115617 said:


> I opted for a cheapo Amazon bar to see if the light would do what I had hoped for, I'd mulch rather spend $50.00 than 4-5X that to test a theory.


You must be Dutch..................


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

BUFF;2115617 said:


> I opted for a cheapo Amazon bar to see if the light would do what I had hoped for, I'd mulch rather spend $50.00 than 4-5X that to test a theory.


try like 10 times that... the 20" rigid bar was like $700 or $800 versus the cheapie I got for $70.

I've never seen a rigid bar in person but I am sure they are top quality - I have no problem paying for quality when I can justify it, but in my case, there was no justification to pay that kind of premium.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2115628 said:


> You must be Dutch..................


Hardly...... if I was my shoes would have be made oot of Sequoia Trees.....



linckeil;2115629 said:


> try like 10 times that... the 20" rigid bar was like $700 or $800 versus the cheapie I got for $70.
> 
> I've never seen a rigid bar in person but I am sure they are top quality - I have no problem paying for quality when I can justify it, but in my case, there was no justification to pay that kind of premium.


Dam.... I figured $250 <>.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a 2200.00 liberty lightbar on the truck

100.00 bar the plow.

Thinking the violent shaking and tripping would probably kill light bar, well its two years old works fine.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I love me some bright led flood lights in the front. (Only in a strobe lightbar form of course)& (when its not snowing)....Definitely don't dig the cali surf n turf sand dune led bars on windshields. I wish the truck lite led headlights where cheaper those would be a good street legal bright light unlike all the sucky halogen snowplow lamps. Western needs to come out with led headlamps, I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

I got me a set of the led trucklite plow lights. wayyyy better than the candle headlights..... got a buddy to buy a set as well. and hes been cheap forever!!!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And, you point is???????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Harleyjeff;2115963 said:


> And, you point is???????????


They're legal on the road and in parking lots.

They are aboot a 1000% improvement over any stock headlights.


----------



## Cornerstone PM (Jan 27, 2016)

1olddogtwo;2115523 said:


> Speed or slow mo....


How many times you with you could do that to idiots driving during snow storm


----------



## anteater6788 (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got a $36 Amazon 20" led light bar between the lights on my plow and a $16 18 watt led light on each side, with all the wiring, switches and relays I've got less than $100 in it.


----------

